# excercises to gain sidekick height



## nuhash (Aug 11, 2010)

i am away on holiday right now so i cant really talk to my instructor about this, i was hoping someone here could help

when doing sidekicks at normal speed i can reach head height easily, but if i were to try to do moon moo i cant keep the sidekick at eye level (i am not actually doing moon moo, just using it as an example)

currently i can keep a sidekick at around my stomach


----------



## ATC (Aug 11, 2010)

Two videos that go hand in hand with one another. The 3rd video is an enhancement to 1 and 2.

Video 1
[yt]QG1v6pPt-4w[/yt]

Video 2
[yt]uF7awQYtFqw[/yt]

Video 3
[yt]B8HLJenYKeQ[/yt]

Hope it helps. There are tons of other drills you can do to. Others will chime in.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2010)

Practice, practice and oh yea it takes more practice. You will be fine some thing just takes longer to develope.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 11, 2010)

nuhash said:


> i am away on holiday right now so i cant really talk to my instructor about this, i was hoping someone here could help
> 
> when doing sidekicks at normal speed i can reach head height easily, but if i were to try to do moon moo i cant keep the sidekick at eye level (i am not actually doing moon moo, just using it as an example)
> 
> currently i can keep a sidekick at around my stomach


 
This is what I suggest doing. It will take a while to gain muscle strength to be able to hold your leg out high, so be patient.

Start with slow-motion kicking the side piercing kick towards a wall out to where you can hold it. If possible, mark the height on the wall with tape. You'll need to build up enough strength so you can hold it out there for maybe 10-15 seconds _comfortably_. 

Once that is accomplished begin by slow-motion kicking your leg out to that height and then raising the leg a few inches higher and hold it out. Lower back to original height and then raise again. Repeat for 10 repetition. This should be a controlled motion, both the raising and the lowering.

Once this becomes easy repeat tirst step of slow-motion kicking and holding your kick out but this time to the level of the kick when you were raising it up. Get so you can hold your kick here about 15 seconds with no difficulty and then work on the raising and lowering repetitions again.

This should result in being able to increase the height on your "hold out" kicks by increasing your muscle strength.

You should also be working on your flexibility at the same time. You're going to need a combination of flexibility for range of motion and muscle strength to hold the leg out steady.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## nuhash (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys, been noticing some improvements over the past day!


----------

